

Amazon "real world" scaling is about shipping performances - giulivo
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2012/03/19/amazon-makes-second-biggest-purchase-on-robots/

======
SlipperySlope
It seems that Amazon overpaid to purchase Kiva, rather than simply funding
Kiva R&D and continuing buy Kiva robots. I wonder if Jeff Bezos is planning
another platform … Amazon Automated Warehouse Service? Or Amazon Industrial
Robot Vehicles? … some new enterprise that greatly leverages Amazon’s hefty
investment in Kiva!

